# I think I need some decent Anime recommendations.



## -42-

So I have been watching a _ton_ of anime over the past year or so (much to the chagrin of my GPA) and now that my finals are over I'm looking for new shows. Here's a list of everything I've seen (period) so I don't waste anyone's time (aside from my own, of course). Also, for the record, I watch dubs, not subs.

Mobile Suit Gundam - This kicked it off for me, I went in expecting a pretty childish giant robot show and instead got slammed with a show featuring genocide, (semi) plausible warfare, grey morality, a reasonably killable cast, an awesome antagonist, and all around cool-ness. Naturally followed up by...

Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam - This was a bit darker, making the bad guys a bit more evil, the characters a bit more killable and made the 'war is bad' message of the show a bit more ham-handed. Still good.

G Gundam - Pretty much a kids show, quit after three episodes. Continuing on the quest for giant robots...

Gundam Wing - Started out great, what with the sociopathic main characters in their massive doom-machines, but got bogged down in unnecessary plot twists (which made very little sense) and some of the worst monologues I've ever heard.

Code Geass - This was a great surprise for me. I was expecting some sort of 'high school kid saves the world' story. Instead I found a show that was a master of all trades. It had a bit of everything and pulled it all off with maniacal glory.

Gundam SEED - Pretty good, though the ridiculously genocidal opposing factions really pulled me out of the action. It took the original aspects of Mobile Suit Gundam and supercharged them a bit too much for my taste (the angst was that much angstier, the battles were that much flashier, the governments were that much more bat-shit-crazy).

Gundam SEED Destiny - I only got seven episodes in, then I realized that it would be Zeta all over again, and decided not to subject myself to it.

Gundam 00 - This was good, with a good cast of characters, rewarding plot twists and excellent animation. The second season maintained the quality.

Robot King Gainer - I couldn't get involved for the life of me, the characters all felt so bland (not helped by the fairly shoddy voice acting).

Blue Gender - This was difficult to finish, simply because it was depressing, even for me.


Spoiler



that and the whole Gaia's revenge twist was dumb



Ah! My Goddess - After getting beaten down by Blue Gender I decided to migrate to the opposite end of the spectrum. This was a pleasant surprise, simply because it was all so adorable, not out of any intellectual value.

Shuffle! - Leapfrogged over the the adorable/dirty line and never looked back. I was mildly amused until later in the season


Spoiler



when people start going insane


 at which point I was REALLY amused.

Samurai Champloo - Excellent, I really shouldn't need to explain why.

Air Gear - Started out excellent (especially in the dialogue department) but got bogged down by monologues about flying (seriously) and more and more ludicrous 'powers'. Still good.

BECK/Mongolian Chop Squad - Really good show, even if the dynamics of the record industry are butchered (for the sake of the story) the characters and writing pull through with flying colors

Aquarion - Not the Sleep song, lamentably. As funny as the (implied) orgasm powered robot is, the show's cast killed it for me. And plot. And writing. (Did I mention the orgasm-powered-robot?)

Baccano! - This was awesome, on every level. Good characters, writing, action, plot, you name it. 

Durarara! - A successor to Baccano, also good, though it can't quite match the original.

Baka and Test: Like most Japanese comedies, I'm pretty sure something got lost in translation. Only so many nosebleed jokes a man can take.

Bamboo Blade - A pretty good high-school-kids-doing-stuff show. It didn't blow me away, but it was solid.

Chobits - Creeped me out. Quit halfway through.

Chrome Shelled Regios - A bit of post-apocalypse everything. It was fun to watch, though nothing was particularly spectacular.

Chäos;HEAd - A glorious bit of mind screw. It could probably be renamed Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Otakus. (you only _wish_ it was a harem anime)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya - Aside from the eternal eight arc, this show has been nothing but fun, mostly due to the fact that I find the narrator to be so relate-able.

Corpse Princess - Like Chobits (despite the two really having very little in common), the romantic subtexts creeped me the fuck out and I had to set this one aside. 

Darker Than Black - This was really good. Plenty of grown-up morality themes, excellent action, and compelling characters.

Hellsing - Alucard.

Desert Punk - Probably the funniest anime I have seen to date. Lots of sarcasm, sex jokes, and subverted/inverted tropes.

Eden of the East - More fun with amnesia. Good overall, though some ideas felt underdeveloped.

Fairy Tale - Pretty sure I saw a fan/third-party dub. It was fun. Not brilliant, but fun.

Full Metal Panic! - Lots of fun actually. Manages to juggle funny/serious quite well and has a nicely fleshed out cast.

Fullmetal Alchemist - Brilliant until Dues Ex


Spoiler



Alternate Universe


.

Ga-Rei-Zero -


Spoiler



Everybody dies.


 Not for me.

Gad Guard - Enjoyable (and has an awesome opening) but occasionally came off as bland.

Ghost Hunt - Good show. Plays homage to classic horror movies and doesn't resort to gore-porn to maintain suspense.

SDF Macross - I'm only halfway through it, as my incentive to watch dropped off immediately after


Spoiler



Fokker dies


. 

Gungrave - Saw it on G4 ages ago. Fond memories.

Trigun - Excellent.

Outlaw Star - Also excellent.

Heroic Age - While the show outside of battle itself is fine, there is almost no tension when your hero is several hundred fold more powerful then just about anything else. 

Kaze No Stigma - Another pleasant surprise. The show manages to have a main character that is simultaneously mysterious, a bit of a jerkass yet likeable.

Last Exile - Excellent all around, it also gets bonus points for looking fantastic.

Linebarrels of Iron - Huge surprise here. Namely because the protagonist starts out


Spoiler



as a deluded sociopath in a giant robot


 which was a pleasant break from the average high school kid who happens to fall into cockpit.

Nebari No Ou - Supposedly a ninja anime for guys, but given the massive amounts of implied (or blatant) boys love, and the overall character design makes me doubt that. On it's own that wouldn't be a problem, but the soap opera conditions made it tough to deal with.

Negima! - Pretty standard harem material (well except for the sheer female cast size and the massive change in mood partway through). Not bad, but nothing to write home about.

Ouran High School Host Club - I know, it's a chickSk show, but the sarcastic narration and the amount of time spent lampooning genre cliches make it far more enjoyable than one would expect.

Sekerei - Fanservice overload. (Not as great as you might think.)

Slayers - Tons of fun. 

Soul Eater - Takes the standard anime superpower fights and throws in some good character development as well as some cool stylistic twists. Good overall.

Spice and Wolf - I expected magical-girl-falls-into-protagonists-lap and instead was treated to extensive expositions on medieval trade. A very welcome surprise. Not to mention a far more fleshed out (ahem) character interactions that doesn't just involve the protagonist repeatedly falling into the cleavage of some love interest.

Suzuka - This was a mistake. Pretty much plays out like the Love and Relationships thread.

Tokyo Majin - Cool characters and some of the best fight sequences anywhere.

Vandread - Fanservice...IN SPACE! (Also underwhelming)

Cowboy Bebop - Duh.

In retrospect, I probably should have just shoved everything into Good/Bad categories. Too late to turn back now though.


----------



## ST3MOCON

Akira


----------



## Explorer

Here's two past topics about this, one minor...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/14363-recommend-me-some-anime-d.html

...and the other more comprehensive.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/76433-looking-some-anime.html

Looking at the series which you actually enjoyed, I recommend you watch the original _Ghost in the Shell_, then _Ghost in the Shell: Standalone Complex_ and _Ghost in the Shell: Second Gig_.

You could also watch _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_, which covers parts of the story which weren't incorporated into the original series. 

You probably haven't seen _Trigun: Badlands Rumble_, a film released after the series ended, but occurring somewhere in the continuity of the series. 

Lastly, you should watch _Deathnote._

I base all these recommendations on our both having liked _Trigun_, _Cowboy Bebop_, _Fullmetal Alchemist_ and _Last Exile_, as well as our concurring on _Blue Gender_. I couldn't get into some of the things you liked, but hopefully your tastes in strong series is the same as mine.

----

One other series which I didn't think was as great as the ones I just named, but which was entertaining, is _Samurai 7_. 

To give some perspective on that, I tend to either pick up DVDs when I see them for cheap used, or when I have seen them already and judged them to be excellent (in my opinion, of course, which is fair since it's my money). _Samurai 7_ is a series I picked up for a few bucks for the set, and I tried to watch it three times before I finally got far enough into it to watch it all the way through. 

Happy viewing!


----------



## toiletstand

fullmetal alchemist brotherhood


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It's understandable for you to lose interest in SDF Macross considering your healthy Gundam diet, but seriously give it another change. It's worth it. And after that, watch Macross Plus and (especially) Macross Frontier. 

Speaking of Gundam diet, you should really watch Char's Counterattack and the Victory Gundam series. It's more mandatory than ZZ Gundam. Gundam Unicorn ain't bad either. And give Mobile Fighter G Gundam another change. It gets MUCH MUCH better. Also Turn A Gundam for something different from the series, the 00 movie also adds a unique twist. Wing and Seed/Destiny series both suck afterwards. 

For others:

Rurouni Kenshin. One of my favorite anime series ever. Sure the 3rd arc got marred due to typical anime/manga schedule plagues. But that's what the manga is for. 

Neon Genesis Evangelion. An obvious recommendation. This includes the new movies. 

Gintama. An anime that pokes fun of every other anime in existence. Shonen Jump at it's best. Still going and hilariously awesome. Beats all other Shonen Jump series (Dragon Ball/Z, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach) by a long shot IMO. And they're great series too. 

Gensomaden Saiyuki. The Monkey Magic series but retold in a very interesting way. 

X. Great destiny/apocalypse series. 

Sengoku Basara. From the makers of Devil May Cry comes a samurai themed series so extreme it doesn't take itself seriously. 

Great Teacher Onizuka. Another one of my favorites, and some great humor to boot. 

Patlabor series/movies. Very different from your usual giant robot anime, focuses a lot on the human drama aspect. 

Wings Of Honneamise. A very engrossing and captivating movie. Another personal fave. 

Vampire Princess Miyu. Dark and extremely depressing, but still great viewing. 

Mushishi. See above, but a different premise altogether.

Too many for me to recommend, and it's been a while since I've sat down and viewed any anime extensively. Gotta go back to my sister's collection.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rurouni Kenshin. One of my favorite anime series ever. Sure the 3rd arc got marred due to typical anime/manga schedule plagues. But that's what the manga is for.
> 
> Neon Genesis Evangelion. An obvious recommendation. This includes the new movies.



Those two are some of my favorites ever. Rurouni Kenshin because character development is brilliant, and I like how they get actual historical facts, and put their own twists to them. Neon Genesis Evangelion because the concepts are absolutely mind-blowing, the art is incredible, and it's an all-around strong and solid series.

Another two I'd recommend are:

D. Gray-Man: Kind of a gothic-esque style to it, but character development is awesome, and it's a very intriguing storyline. Sadly, though, the anime is incomplete. But the manga carries on all the way until the end, so you can pick it up after you finish the anime if you're still interested.

Elfen Lied: It's a very "Chibi" sort of anime, and it's just adorable. Lots of sexual innuendoes, too, but it just makes it that much funnier. Don't let that fool you, though, it's a damn bloody and gory anime as well . They have some very intriguing concepts as well. The anime, however, is very short. It's only 13 episodes, if I remember correctly, and the entire story was kind of watered down due to financial constraints. There's also a manga to it, which I liked even better. The manga follows pretty much the same storyline as the anime, but has a different ending, and develops much further into the story, and all issues and themes are resolved.

Tales of The Abyss: It's off of the RPG videogame of the same name. It's interesting how they create their own sort of physics that works for that particular "universe," if you will. Very well done, and also very colorful.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just realised that you requested dubs and not subs. In that case, that may kill Gintama completely... Cross that off the list. 

Some more:

Tsubasa Chronicles. Don't let the Card Captors Sakura main character focus put you off, this is quite a well though out anime with a crossover bunch of Clamp's finest. 

Appleseed movies. Cyberpunk based, either one of them, all are great. 

Crying Freeman series. Still a fantastic series even by today's standards. 

Also, are you specific in your anime genres, or any genre will do? I was gonna recommend Ranma 1/2 but it maybe a bit too fanservice/love the main character kind for you...


----------



## MED

I am mostly into the super twisted, mind bending anime stuff, but definitely check out 

Seirei no Moribito: I think its ranked among the top anime ever made. Incredible art, characters, story.

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni: Super mind f*ck, but really awesome nonetheless.

Genocyber: Not a super serious suggestion, but I have a soft spot for awesome 90's cell style anime. This is probably one of the most brutal, ridiculous animes ever.

For the most part anything that Gainax (Neon Genesis, FLCL, The Wings of Honneamise) or Bones (Cowboy Bebop, Wolfs Rain, RahXephon, FM Alchemist, Darker than Black) does is gold .


----------



## Explorer

Your post just reminded me of something else on my shelves:

Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Fiction

Elven Lied (not sure why, but whoever was in charge of drawing decided boobs were a must to be on show, but the actual story is pretty awesome.. naked chicks 'splodin heads.. a really cool storyline ),
Berzerker &
Ghost in the shell.

All Great Animes.


----------



## Heavy Ed

Claymore
Black Blood Brothers
Ghost in the Shell
Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust
Akira
Starblazers
Robotech

and a bunch of others I can't think of right now


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Patlabor series/movies. Very different from your usual giant robot anime, focuses a lot on the human drama aspect.



 I liked this series a lot.


And as far as films, definitely check out Paprika. Absolutely incredible animation.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Just popped in to say: 

Outlaw Star


----------



## soliloquy

similar to gundum:
evangellion 
visions of escaflowne


something really out there, but beautiful and amazing all at once:
Avatar: the last air bender


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Inuyasha.
As metioned before, Dragon Ball Z/Kai, Gt, Dragon Ball.


----------



## soliloquy

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Inuyasha.
> As metioned before, Dragon Ball Z/Kai, Gt, Dragon Ball.



inuyasha was pretty cool too. love its dark atmosphere. 

as for dragon ball...does that even need to be mentioned? shame on anyone who hasn't seen em! well...technically it would be 'shame on soliloquy' as i only saw bits and pieces of dragon ball, MOST of dragon ball z (stopped watching after majin bu), and hardly anything with GT


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Don't bother with GT, should you go with the Dragon Ball path. Just stick to the original and Z. 

Regarding Shonen Jump, also check out the Yu Yu Hakusho series. 

And +1 to Inuyasha.


----------



## -42-

I've seen a few Ghost in the Shell episodes and I can't believe I forgot about that series.

I used to watch Inuyasha on Adult Swim and I'm not in the mood for 300+ episodes of belligerent sexual tension. As for Dragon Ball, I saw it in high school and left it at that. Avatar is a cool series, and is pretty grown up for a something rated TV Y7, but I lost interest in that series for one reason or another, may want to pick it back up. I watched the first few episodes of D-Gray Man and it didn't really strike a chord with me, namely because the character interaction was pretty limited.

As for what I like, I'm not picky as to the type of story (though I have my limits regarding absurdity). I'm more into character interaction and development than anything else.


----------



## Skyblue

I personally thought Kaiji was great. 
Also Death Note,if you haven't seen it yet. Most of my other favorites are written already I'm afraid.


----------



## Empryrean

if you haven't already; theres a *Darker than Black season II*
These two have sequels coming out this winter..not that you would like em' just a suggestion though
Bakemonogatari
Kore Wa Zombie Desuka (I found this one hilarious )

unexpectedly, an anime I dodged because of the seemingly dumb name but is turning out pretty good is Mawaru Penguindrum, warning though; there are lots of penguins.

Hrm, what else.. Kami Nomi Zo Shiru Sekai is pretty funny too


Also I couldn't help but notice.
YOU DONT HAVE FOOLY COOLY ON YOUR LIST SIR. WATCH IT NOW


----------



## MetalGravy

Black Lagoon, Blue Submarine No. 6, Blassreiter (tho, a bit preachy at times).


----------



## Chickenhawk

Blue Sub 6


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Shugo Chara


----------



## soliloquy

they aren't really animes, or movie/shows, but try youtubeing the entire metal gear solid series. they play as a movie, but with some incredible plots and its amazing how complex they can be.


----------



## MFB

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Don't bother with GT, should you go with the Dragon Ball path. Just stick to the original and Z.
> 
> Regarding Shonen Jump, also check out the Yu Yu Hakusho series.
> 
> And +1 to Inuyasha.



The only thing worth watching in GT was the last probably, 7 or so episodes when he's fighting the final Dragon. Just read the Wiki for how it leads up to that point since it is fucking infuriating to watch/listen to, but that part was seriously awesome on it's own.

Not to mention, god damn the ending made me so sad


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also another series I forgot: Tekkeman Blade/Teknoman series. Definitely one of the better classic series out there.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Berzerk
Ghost Stories(hilarious)
Beck:The Mongolian Chop Squad(alot of people on this site maybe interested since it deals with common experiences when forming bands)
Outlaw Star
Samurai Champloo

And if you wan't a really good laugh while being entertained with action watch:
Desert Punk

nuff said


----------



## MetalGravy

Somehow forgot about Martian Successor Nadesico and Gurren Lagann. Street Fighter II V was all right.


----------



## flint757

Gantz is pretty fuckin awesome. Lots of nudity to the point of corny, but a pretty killer story line. Both comic and tv series were good.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Of course- Ninja Scroll, I haven't seen anyone recommend Ergo/Proxy...definitely recommended! AppleSeed-Ex Machina, X (that's it) just-X), Final Fantasy-Advent Children.

-Some of my recent favorites-


----------



## Explorer

Empryrean said:


> Also I couldn't help but notice.
> YOU DONT HAVE FOOLY COOLY ON YOUR LIST SIR. WATCH IT NOW



Oh, man! I even own _FLCL_, and forgot to mention it because it isn't on my main anime shelf. 

(That admission makes me sound abstemious and tidy, like I'm mainlining NZT or Nuvigil, doesn't it? *laugh*)

And that makes me mention _Planetes_ as another series of possible interest, as well as _Serial Experiments Lain_, another story which fits in with _Paprika_ and _Paranoia Agent_.


----------



## -42-

CrownofWorms said:


> Berzerk
> Ghost Stories(hilarious)
> Beck:The Mongolian Chop Squad(alot of people on this site maybe interested since it deals with common experiences when forming bands)
> Outlaw Star
> Samurai Champloo
> 
> And if you wan't a really good laugh while being entertained with action watch:
> Desert Punk
> 
> nuff said



Aside from Berserk, I'm pretty sure all of those were listed in the OP.

In other news, I took another crack at a show with a female demographic with Fruits Basket, which built up rather well but left everything unresolved (I have a feeling that the original comics actually resolved the plot). I think I'm done with shojo for now though.

I've started watching Lupin III, which is certainly entertaining, in a sort of campy-retro way. I'm also watching Shakugan no Shana, which is better than I expected. It doesn't reinvent the wheel, but it does everything well.


----------



## Alberto7

I forgot to mention another one:

Seirei no Moribito ("Moribito: Guardian of The Spirit" in English, if you want dubs): Very entertaining, and the art style is amazing. Lots of attention to detail, and fight scenes are very well choreographed. Chances are that you won't understand a lot until about a little more than halfway through it, but everything is explained nicely. The story-telling is a little slow-paced, since it focuses a lot on character development, but there is more than enough to make up for that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Lupin series have always been a fun romp. Lupin III being my favorite. 

Also if you're checking Paprika, also check out Millenium Princess. 

Regarding any Street Fighter related anime, the Street Fighter 2 Animated movie (1995) is the best of the whole lot. The SF4 short film is alright too (as it actually ties with the real story). The V series ain't too bad for what they are, but the Alpha movies kinda suck, which is disappointing as they could have been much better.


----------



## Guitarman700

The currently running series Fate/Zero is honestly one of the best shows I've seen, regardless of genre.


----------



## Shogun

soliloquy said:


> they aren't really animes, or movie/shows, but try youtubeing the entire metal gear solid series. they play as a movie, but with some incredible plots and its amazing how complex they can be.



They should totally make metal gear solid into an anime series ! God that would be epic ! But anywho back on topic, though most of them have already been mentioned. Here's my recommendations...

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Maybe my favorite anime ever. This is one of those series that you'll probably have to watch numerous times to fully understand. As it turns into a mind fuck and a half towards the end and in the EoE movie. Definately an all time classic though.

Paranoia Agent - Another psychological anime. Pretty dark with very adult themes 

Serial Experiments Lain - Another personal favorite of mine. Also psychological with a dark confusing plotline

Wolf's Rain - If you liked last exile, i think you'll enjoy this one. Great storyline, great looking art, and great characters

Gunslinger Girl - Gets pretty dark and depressing at times. Don't know if it'll creep you out or not, but i found it to be very good.The 1st season anyways, the 2nd one not so much 

Higurashi no naku koroni( When They Cry) - Creepy and fun to watch. I recommend both seasons 

The Legend of Black Heaven - Everyone here should check this one out. It's about a retired rock star that has to help save the universe through the power of shred 

Detroit Metal City - Funny. As. Fuck

Welcome to The NHK - Hillarious anime with funny and mature themes.

Elfen Lied - Ridiculous amounts of violence and nudity. What's not to like ?

Haibane Renmai - Wonderful series. Highly Recomend 

Clannad and Clannad: After Story - WARNING: After Story gets EXTREMELY depressing in the middle but ends on a good note

Death Note - If you haven't watched this yet, do it...now

Bleach - Not sure if you already know about this series but the first 3 or 4 seasons are pretty good

Gunbuster - One of THE all time great mecha series 

Eureka 7 - Fantastic series with plenty of mecha action 

And of course... FOOLY COOLY ! 
Enjoy

Hit me up if you need anymore suggestions


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shogun said:


> Detroit Metal City - Funny. As. Fuck


 
Fixed. 

I was a bit hesitant on recommending Gunslinger Girl for a sec there, but it's pretty good though. Noir is also good. 

Fate Stay Night/Zero series, another good series I forgot to add. 

Nodame Cantible. Not sure if this has been dubbed yet, but a fun light hearted series, though I like the live action over the anime to be honest. 

Explorer has already recommended Samurai 7, but it's that good so I second that notion.


----------



## Explorer

Okay, since there have been a few mentions of non-series examples, I heartily recommend _Tekkonkinkreet_. 

And, of course, everyone should watch the films of Miyazaki. If you don't know about this stuff, go do a little internet reading. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Empryrean

Explorer have you watched Golden Boy? 


Wow I also failed to mention the anime my avatar is in 
Ore no imouto...something, it's funny. watch it


----------



## Explorer

Empryrean said:


> Explorer have you watched Golden Boy?



Nope, and given that grinning icon you chose, you probably know it's unlikely that I'll do so. *laugh*


----------



## Raaaaal13

I know its been mentioned before...but FOOLY COOLY!
Also I don't know if it was mentioned before but I'd suggest Angel Beats! Its a short series, being only 13 episodes long, but I enjoyed it a lot.
Also Detroit Metal City...just pure fucking awesomeness haha.


----------



## texshred777

I was going to recommend Code Geass..love that one. 

Appleseed is awesome. 

I also like Blassreiter.

Akira of course..


----------



## -42-

I just finished the first two seasons of Black Lagoon. Holy shit is that a good show.


----------



## Solodini

Guilty Crown.

Un-Go.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Konfyouzd

Those who said Vampire Hunter D... 

Claymore is pretty cool too but they seem to kind of hold your hand more or less half way through the entire first season (the only season, unfortunately...)


----------



## Murmel

I will probably get into watching some anime soon, going for christmas break in 2 days so.

From what I've seen though, I can highly recommend Death Note. I found that series amazing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Also... Afro Samurai....


----------



## Static

Ergo Proxy - kinda hard to explain , but its a good watch

black Lagoon - dig girls with guns? watch it.

Noir/Madlax/El Cazador De La Bruja - trilogy of girls with gun

Gintama - I know this was already recommended but , i still have to tell you to watch it 

Hayate no Gotoku - another hilarious anime with lots of parodies.

Honey and Clover - kind of comdy romance sort of.

Ikki tousen - loosely based on romance of the 3 kingdoms, but who cares if you like HOT chicks who's sailor uniform and chinese outfits gets ripped apart totally during every single fight .This is for you.

Nana - Music/romance.pretty good watch.

Jigoku Shojo /Hell girl - watch it.


----------



## Solodini

Oh, Ikki Tousen. The missus and I call it Exploding Boobies.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I've developed a bit of an addiction for anime recently, here's a few of my favourites:

Noein: A series about multiverse theory, OTT fights and self discovery. Came out a few years ago and it's probably my favourite anime yet. Takes about 3 episodes to kick off though.

Ninja Scroll: Went alright. Ended up being a bit pointless as a series, each episode ended up being the same. Enjoyable overall.

Requiem from the Darkness: Really dark and adult anime set during a fantasy Edo period. Revolves around a guy writing a book about spirits travelling with a group of 3 people who punish evil people. Some really mature themes are covered, however the series really does falter on the last 2 episodes unfortunately.

Shigurui: Another set in Edo japan, however is meant to be mostly realistic. Retells the story of 2 samurai and how they ended up hating each other. Series is meant to be watched when you're in serious mode, each episode is pretty full on with the themes, the fights take quite a while to build up, but are over rather quickly. Doesn't answer all the questions that were set up but still an enjoyable watch.

The Tower of Druaga: Got this one today and I'm already through most of the first season. Based on a fantasy RPG game from 1984 and actually holds up rather well. Follows a guy called Jil who is seeking to climb to the Tower to defeat the evil being called Druaga. He's a part of a group of warriors, mages and a 10 year old maid XD. What I've seen so far has had me laughing. Series really doesn't take itself too seriously and the first episode is probably one of the best I've seen for a series (due to the sheer ridiculousness of it).


----------



## Nile

Is there anything else that is like Elfen Lied? That is seriously my favorite anime now, great recommendation.


----------



## Cheap Poison

I could not help but put this link here....


----------



## Static

^ hahaha that was awesome!


----------



## Nile

Cheap Poison said:


> I could not help but put this link here....
> 
> (Video)



So much tits...


----------



## The Grief Hole

As mentioned, Akira. Also check out RoujinZ.

You also should check out Paprika and Millenium Actress by Satoshi Koh. The story telling is wonderful.


----------



## MetalGravy

I don't think that I saw High School of the Dead mentioned...


----------



## Metal_Webb

Cheap Poison said:


> I could not help but put this link here....




What I got from that video was:
30 something dude marries a schoolgirl, giant robots and a ton of tits.

Seems alright.


----------



## Danukenator

Static, according to my more anime-savvy friends, isn't Mnemosyne about immortalish lesbian detectives. I remember two of them arguing about it.

I don't really care for anime but my bro just finished something called Mars Day Break which he seemed to enjoy.

I have seen Elfin Lied and that was pretty good. (The whole cousins wanting to get in each others pants aside)

For a great animated show, although totally not anime, I'd suggest Archer. I haven't met a person yet that hasn't liked it. Really great characters and brutal sarcastic views of everything.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Danukenator said:


> Static, according to my more anime-savvy friends, isn't Mnemosyne about immortalish lesbian detectives. I remember two of them arguing about it.


 
More or less, yes. It's only 6 episodes but so much goes on. It's alright, and a lot of the sex is implied tastefuly, surprisingly. I must confess that my favorite part about the anime were the 2 Galneryus songs used for the OP and ED.


----------



## Static

Danukenator said:


> Static, according to my more anime-savvy friends, isn't Mnemosyne about immortalish lesbian detectives. I remember two of them arguing about it.



Yup, with a little something else as well.It's a decent watch so it's worth checking it out.


----------



## -42-

Finished Tengen Toppa Gurenn Lagaan. That show was awesome. Moving on.


----------



## Don Vito

My little sister can't be a mech pilot(not really, but wouldn't that be great??!!)
Umineko no naku koro ni(terrible ending)
Madoka Magica
Steins; Gate
K-On!!

I don't think there are dubs of any of these except K-On


----------



## Choop

-42- said:


> Finished Tengen Toppa Gurenn Lagaan. That show was awesome. Moving on.



YES! That's definitely the show that just gets bigger. When you think it could go no farther, it does. 

If you like ninja stuff you could check out Basilisk. It isn't the best anime I've ever seen or anything, but I think it's worth a watch. Kinda similar to Ninja Scroll.

Edit: Oh since you like Gundam (and share pretty much the same opinion as me with the varying series), the other Universal Century stuff is pretty good too. 0080, 0083 and 08th ms team were all fun to watch. Also they are fairly short!


----------



## L1ght

I know you mentioned Lupin already, but if you haven't seen Lupin's Castle of Cagliostro, I do highly recommend it. Fun movie. I have it on VHS. 

Also, there's this movie that's pretty interesting, not much action at all, but I thought it was excellent. It's called The Place Promised in Our Early Days.

Also, it's short but also pretty cool, Voices of A Distant Star.

Cowboy Bebop is the best ever though, and I pretty much watch the movie every night haha.


----------



## -42-

Finished High School of the Dead. Boobs and zombies and guns and blood and all around awesome. Top caliber brain candy.

I'm halfway through Dance in the Vampire Bund, well written and animated, generally good all around.

Finished the Sacred Blacksmith, which still has quite a few loose ends to tie up, hopefully they dub a second season.

Also finished B Gata H Kei, which was quite funny, though I hope it gets a second season as well (though at least the studio wrapped up enough loose ends to make the ending work).

Also finished the first season of Birdy the Mighty, solid show.


----------



## great_kthulu

Lets see, well a lot has already been mentioned, but i'll though a few in the mix:
Wakfu: a french fantasy series about a young boy trying to find out about his heritage while fighting evil! May may generic, but it has some great characters. In fact, the villain of season 1 is one of the best villains ever.

Angel Beats: series about an amnesiac in purgatory, which is for some reason a high-school. You will shed a single tear of manliness in the end.

Princess Resurrection aka Monster Princess: Fun series about a kid who dies saving the life of a strange goth girl he passes in the street, who turns out to be a demon princess who then resurrects him as her immortal body-guard. Good characters, lots of fun, anime cuts down on the gore and fan service compared to the manga and OVA's.


----------



## Camer138

Ever since seeing both Elfen Lied and Death Note I have been recommending them to everyone I know. 

Death Note is loaded with suspense and keeps you wanting to watch more, and more, and more. Great Dubs for the most part, and one of the best villains(subjective?) EVER!

Elfen Lied was the first anime I saw and it made me love the Japanese even more! The show gave off a really dark vibe but still had some good humor as well. Touching little love story..with people being ripped apart.

Also, if you are looking for more laid back anime I found Haibane Renmei and Mushishi quite relaxing to watch.


----------



## Alberto7

Camer138 said:


> Elfen Lied was the first anime I saw and it made me love the Japanese even more! The show gave off a really dark vibe but still had some good humor as well. Touching little love story..with people being ripped apart.



I loved the Elfen Lied anime; it was really nice and well done. However, I keep insisting that people read the manga. The story is just THAT much more detailed and THAT much more compelling. I find that the ending is about bazillion times better, too; a single manly tear was shed . Still, fun anime to watch.


----------



## Camer138

I'm still fairly new to anime, will probably get into manga in a couple years..


----------



## Alberto7

Camer138 said:


> I'm still fairly new to anime, will probably get into manga in a couple years..



100% understandable.


----------



## great_kthulu

Alberto7 said:


> I loved the Elfen Lied anime; it was really nice and well done. However, I keep insisting that people read the manga. The story is just THAT much more detailed and THAT much more compelling. I find that the ending is about bazillion times better, too; a single manly tear was shed . Still, fun anime to watch.



I agree 100%, Especially when it comes to the ending.


----------



## Angus Clark

I can't believe i've only seen Death Note mentioned twice in this thread. Ergo Proxy was great, and having Radiohead's Paranoid Android as the ending theme didn't do any harm. Higurashi no Naku Koroni was absolutely retarded and awesome, all of the series were so screwed up and nothing at all made sense at first, but everything started to clear up later on. Angel Beats, I must admit, did bring a tear to my eye when it finished. Blood+ was some real deep shit, but I didn't finish watching all of it. Bakemonogatari was one that I really loved, and I just checked Crunchyroll and noticed its sequel had started 
I'm forgetting millions, but these were some that popped to my head, at least out of the one's hadn't mentioned. If you liked Code Geass, Death Note might be your cup of tea. I know that I FAR preferred DN to CG *endless hate incoming*


----------



## Explorer

I gave my recommendations a while ago, but since this topic is still running, let me insert a question with some conditions:

I'm not fond of the "endless quest" idea, where there isn't really an end in sight. Inuyasha, for example, is an interminable series I just can't get interested in.

The series I've liked enough to buy have been

Cowboy Bebop
Paranoia Agent
Serial Experiments Lain
Trigun
Full Metal Alchemist
Deathnote
The Last Exile

And series in this vein which just couldn't engage my interests include Samurai Champloo, but I'm willing to watch a few episodes to see if they start going somewhere.

Any suggestions along these lines?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Basilisk?


----------



## great_kthulu

Explorer said:


> I gave my recommendations a while ago, but since this topic is still running, let me insert a question with some conditions:
> 
> I'm not fond of the "endless quest" idea, where there isn't really an end in sight. Inuyasha, for example, is an interminable series I just can't get interested in.
> 
> The series I've liked enough to buy have been
> 
> Cowboy Bebop
> Paranoia Agent
> Serial Experiments Lain
> Trigun
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Deathnote
> The Last Exile
> 
> And series in this vein which just couldn't engage my interests include Samurai Champloo, but I'm willing to watch a few episodes to see if they start going somewhere.
> 
> Any suggestions along these lines?



I mentioned it before, but Angel Beats. Given the series you have posted here I would strongly suggest it. Actually, I would suggest it to anyone! Really phenomenal series. Unique plot, good action, good humor, excellent characters, wonderfully blended together light and dark storytelling. Just phenomenal.


----------



## Don Vito

Have you watched Steins;Gate yet OP???


----------



## Choop

Explorer said:


> And series in this vein which just couldn't engage my interests include Samurai Champloo, but I'm willing to watch a few episodes to see if they start going somewhere.
> 
> Any suggestions along these lines?



I think you should watch Samurai Champloo anyway, it sort of feels like it's going to be an endless quest story but everything mostly comes together for the characters in the end.


----------



## Alberto7

Explorer said:


> I'm not fond of the "endless quest" idea, where there isn't really an end in sight. Inuyasha, for example, is an interminable series I just can't get interested in.



This, so much. Some of my friends keep insisting that I watch series like Bleach and Naruto. While I don't take credit away from them, I just refuse to spend so much time watching 300+ episodes of something that doesn't seem to have a clear objective in sight, and which is extremely prone to having a large percentage of filler episodes.

The longest anime I've watched, and enjoyed thoroughly, has been Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin (95 episodes). While it does have a good amount of filler episodes, I do feel that they focus a lot on character development, and there is always something to be accomplished throughout the length of both seasons of it.


----------



## myrtorp

I'd like to share some anime tips for anyone interested, some stuff that's not over the top action and fighting. 

Kino's Journey (Kino no Tabi)
Adventure/drama/psycological
13 episodes I believe. One of my favourites!
Great anime about a girl and her talking motorcycle. She travels to different countries (although a country is often just a city/town) and meet different people, cultures, with different fates. Some stories are quite bizarre and interesting.
It may not be for everyone but I loved it! Quite artistic and beautiful.


Mushishi
Adventure/Drama
Similar to Kino's journey in a way. Its about a man named Ginko who is a "mushishi" 
In the world, there's creatures called Mushi, the simplest and lowest form of life, invisible to most people. Ginko is one of those who can see them. You could say hes a doctor of sorts, traveling around helping people plagued by mushi. Most people have no idea mushi exist and believe that spirits/ the supernatural is behind whatever they have caused.
Some bizarre/interesting stories here as well!


PlanetES
Sci-fi/Drama
This one is about a young woman. The earth is surrounded by so much space junk that its a danger to shuttle launches etc. She joins a company whos job it is to clean up this junk, a dangerous and low paid work. 
It's more "realistic" than most space animes I guess. A portray of what life could be like in 100 years or so. No super duper advanced space ships shooting lazers at eachother. I found it to be mildly entertaining the first half, but the second half really got my interest, you know the feeling when you just have to watch the next episode 

Cheers!


----------



## Explorer

OOooo! Good call on "Planetes!" I have the first disc, and I keep waiting to find a set for cheap. 

I did wind up watching a lot of Champloo, a benefit of having a kid who loved it. I was willing to give it a try, as his previous suggestions like Bebop, Trigun and Fullmetal had worked out. 

I'll look into Angel Beats.


----------



## great_kthulu

Explorer said:


> OOooo! Good call on "Planetes!" I have the first disc, and I keep waiting to find a set for cheap.
> 
> I did wind up watching a lot of Champloo, a benefit of having a kid who loved it. I was willing to give it a try, as his previous suggestions like Bebop, Trigun and Fullmetal had worked out.
> 
> I'll look into Angel Beats.



Don't know if this helps, but it is available on netflix.


----------



## Vinchester

Dont know if anyone suggested this yet, but MACROSS FRONTIER! I don't even like mecha stuff but I find the show to be enjoyable and keep you hooked. Also Ranka's singing is awesome.

Also, my all-time favourite series is Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex (SAC) there are two seasons of 26 episodes each and they are both awesome. Must have watched it thrice already.

Would have recommended Darker than Black for some good action, but I think it tries a bit too hard to be cool.


----------



## Powermetalbass

With Eden of the East have you watched the 2 movies that kinda try to tie up and expand some of the losoe-ends and under deevlpoed ideas?


----------



## Don Vito

I know I'm super duper late to the party, but I just watched Elfen Lied.

Pretty gruesome stuff.


----------



## -42-

kennedyblake said:


> Have you watched Steins;Gate yet OP???



I'm pretty sure it hasn't been dubbed into English yet. When it is I'll probably be first to pick it up.

I've already seen Darker than Black, and I thought it was really good, though the second season wasn't as good as the first.

I've tried giving Mushishi a shot, but it's still a bit too somber for me.


----------



## -42-

^I've said multiple times that I've seen it and enjoyed it.


----------



## monty888

Just finished a really bizarre series called Puella Magi Madoka Magica (also goes by Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica) - it's a twist on the standard magical girl formula, but it manages to be seriously dark. The ending is..heavy, to say the least. It's also short, so not much of a time sink.

Just got through the first half of Fate/Zero too (prequel to Fate/stay night) which was fantastic. Really waiting for the second half to be released. If you're in the mood for a slightly heftier (read: longer) series, Hunter X Hunter is amazing, but does clock in at about 300 episodes. Also Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann is just heroic. If you haven't seen it, do so


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Alberto7 said:


> This, so much. Some of my friends keep insisting that I watch series like Bleach and Naruto. While I don't take credit away from them, I just refuse to spend so much time watching 300+ episodes of something that doesn't seem to have a clear objective in sight, and which is extremely prone to having a large percentage of filler episodes.
> 
> The longest anime I've watched, and enjoyed thoroughly, has been Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin (95 episodes). While it does have a good amount of filler episodes, I do feel that they focus a lot on character development, and there is always something to be accomplished throughout the length of both seasons of it.


 
And dude, you should definately check out Yu Yu Hakusho, it's slightly longer than kenshin, but no filler and a cool early-90s vibe that I havn't found anywhere but early DBZ


----------



## Don Vito

monty888 said:


> Just finished a really bizarre series called Puella Magi Madoka Magica (also goes by Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica) - it's a twist on the standard magical girl formula, but it manages to be seriously dark. The ending is..heavy, to say the least. It's also short, so not much of a time sink.
> 
> Just got through the first half of Fate/Zero too (prequel to Fate/stay night) which was fantastic. Really waiting for the second half to be released. If you're in the mood for a slightly heftier (read: longer) series, Hunter X Hunter is amazing, but does clock in at about 300 episodes. Also Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann is just heroic. If you haven't seen it, do so


Madoka brings back good memories of 2011 for me

I need to pick Fate Zero back up. Oddly enough, I never did watch Fate/Stay the Night.

The opening song to Fate/Zero is fucking glorious if no one here has listened to it.


----------



## Metal_Webb

kennedyblake said:


> I know I'm super duper late to the party, but I just watched Elfen Lied.
> 
> Pretty gruesome stuff.



Hahaha, somehow we managed to watch it at the same time. The scene in ep 4 where, you know, violence, was pretty full on.

If you liked it, I've just started watching Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (called When they Cry in English) It looks hell innocent, but has some of the most full on stuff in it. (Just search on youtube for Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Rika Knife for an idea of the level of violence).
The story is sort of a murder mystery though that follows several arcs, so it should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Alberto7

In the past months I've managed to watch a few of the series recommended here. Good stuff posted in this thread, for sure 

There's a contribution I'd like to make:

*Usagi Drop (otherwise known as "Bunny Drop"):* It's a very different series from others I've seen. It's extremely light-hearted and very endearing. Don't expect any Death Note and/or Steins;Gate type twists. It's very linear and straight-forward, but it still managed to keep me hooked. It's about a guy whose grandfather has passed away, and he's suddenly left (personal choice) with the burden of becoming the guardian of his grandfather's 6-year old illegitimate daughter (basically, his 6-year old aunt ), since none of his other relatives wanted to take her in. It doesn't really look to answer all of the questions that it might pose (innocently, some times), but it merely deals with the relationship between him and the girl and how it develops. All the characters are very relatable as well and are well-developed. No supernatural things going on either. Very entertaining and adorable. Being only 11 episodes long, it's a really good watch if you feel like taking a breath of fresh air and giving yourself a break from twisted plots and mind-bending concepts. It's beautiful in all its simplicity. I found the art to be great as well. Before the intro theme and credits come in, there is a small introduction to each episode. The art they use in those little sections is different from the rest of the episode, and I found it was awesomely well done. A nice touch, definitely. It has an open ending, though, since they only took part of the story from the manga (the first half or so, I believe). I want to read the manga, but I can't find it anywhere over here.



glassmoon0fo said:


> And dude, you should definately check out Yu Yu Hakusho, it's slightly longer than kenshin, but no filler and a cool early-90s vibe that I havn't found anywhere but early DBZ



That definitely sounds interesting. And let me correct myself, the longest one I've watched was D. Gray-Man, which is 8 episodes longer than Rurouni Kenshin. I need to be in the mood to watch something so long, though; long build-ups make me anxious .


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I LOVE a long, well-told story. Unfortunately, lots of long anime (and american shows) dont know when to quit and just keep getting more convoluted and twisted until they cant even explain their own ending . But, I've been watching the subbed version of Naruto since 2004 and it hasnt disappointed me yet, and as a matter of fact my gf got so into the series on Hulu this past year that we watched all non-filler episodes all the way through to the newest Shippuuden epis (OVER 300 total). That's a damn well-written story there! If you ever change your mind and want to watch something of that scale, subbed naruto isn't a bad place to start...and btw, I just got the new game for PS3 and spent 5 hours playing it yesterday. fan-feckin-tastic


----------



## Alberto7

Haha damn, that's a lot of episodes. But yeah, like I said, I really don't take credit away from them. In fact, I assure you that if I start watching any of these long shows (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, etc) I will get into them. I just don't like spending so much time on one single thing . I like things to develop relatively quickly, while keeping a steady pace and remaining full-bodied (borrowing "tone" terminology here ). Kind of like a long movie. Around 25 episodes is my sweet-spot.

Note: I've watched other (very) long anime before (DBZ, Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Digimon, etc), which I thoroughly enjoyed, and which I've re-watched (DBZ) and enjoyed once again, but I didn't put them in my "longest watched" list simply because I watched them when I was a kid... And that, to me, just doesn't count


----------



## Don Vito

Metal_Webb said:


> Hahaha, somehow we managed to watch it at the same time. The scene in ep 4 where, you know, violence, was pretty full on.
> 
> If you liked it, I've just started watching Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (called When they Cry in English) It looks hell innocent, but has some of the most full on stuff in it. (Just search on youtube for Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Rika Knife for an idea of the level of violence).
> The story is sort of a murder mystery though that follows several arcs, so it should be interesting to watch.


I've watched Higurashi  Loved it the first time, but it doesn't a whole lot for me anymore. However I am reading a fun bonus arc in the manga


----------



## great_kthulu

+1 to fate zero, I can't wait for that to start up again!! (Rider FTW!!!)


----------



## Don Vito

Since this has become an anime/manga thread, has anyone been keeping up with this?
It





Fucking hilarious.


----------



## -42-

Just finished watching Planetes, really good show. If hard sci-fi is your thing, this may just be the end-all anime for you.


----------



## Don Vito

Is Spice and Wolf any good??

I'm sure someone here has watched it. I never got around to it


----------



## Vinchester

I've only watched the first season of Spice and Wolf. Haven't got to watch the second one yet. 

You'll be amazed by how intelligent/believable/likeable the cast are. It's nothing explosive but the series has its fair share of adventure. Plus the medieval folk music background is ACE!!!

Edit : to add some more value to the post, here's my recommendation of the recent season XD


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just started Elfen Lied two days ago. So many people claim to like it, but I really am having a hard time getting over the gratuitous titty shots and fanservice stuff that only serves to reel in 14 year olds and creeps with no bitch-gittin skills . Cartoon nudity does nothing for me, especially when it's meant to turn on a human being 0_o. Am I looking at it the wrong way, or is this just not a good series for me? Maybe I'm finally to old fo' dis shit. #dannyglover


----------



## Don Vito

glassmoon0fo said:


> Just started Elfen Lied two days ago. So many people claim to like it, but I really am having a hard time getting over the gratuitous titty shots and fanservice stuff that only serves to reel in 14 year olds and creeps with no bitch-gittin skills . Cartoon nudity does nothing for me, especially when it's meant to turn on a human being 0_o. Am I looking at it the wrong way, or is this just not a good series for me? Maybe I'm finally to old fo' dis shit. #dannyglover


Wait, so you didn't masturbate to Elfen Lied???


----------



## Alberto7

I recently watched Puella Magi Madoka Magica with a friend; all in one sitting. I was very skeptical in the beginning... I've always veered away from anything involving "magical girls." But this really was something different. I was hooked from the ending of the first episode. There's an ever-present feeling of "something just isn't right" that keeps you very focused. I liked the concepts and themes presented. There were a couple of tinfoil hat moments in the plot, which made me laugh, but they still managed to keep them interesting and were probably my favorite moments in the series, apart from the ending, which is also great. The couple of twists I felt were very reminiscent of the plot twist in Fight Club... I can't really say how, but it felt very similar and I was instantly reminded of that movie. I wasn't a fan of the typical magical girl animation (switching to magical costumes right before battle... Really gets on my nerves), but, at the same time, I give the creators a great pat on their backs for being able to stay true to the magical girl genre (even if it isn't my thing) while still pushing the envelope within said genre. The experimental art I found super well done and fitting for the series. The characters are very relatable as well.



glassmoon0fo said:


> Just started Elfen Lied two days ago. So many people claim to like it, but I really am having a hard time getting over the gratuitous titty shots and fanservice stuff that only serves to reel in 14 year olds and creeps with no bitch-gittin skills . Cartoon nudity does nothing for me, especially when it's meant to turn on a human being 0_o. Am I looking at it the wrong way, or is this just not a good series for me? Maybe I'm finally to old fo' dis shit. #dannyglover



I don't personally enjoy a series focused on fanservice, at all. However, since Elfen Lied does aim mainly to create a setting for several different, more serious (and well developed) themes, I just take whatever fanservice is in there as humor. I see it as just part of the comic-relief that is so prevalent in the anime. Then again, my mind is partly that of a 14-year old, and dick and titty jokes do still make me laugh some times, even at 21 . I just think it depends on how you see it.


----------



## great_kthulu

glassmoon0fo said:


> Just started Elfen Lied two days ago. So many people claim to like it, but I really am having a hard time getting over the gratuitous titty shots and fanservice stuff that only serves to reel in 14 year olds and creeps with no bitch-gittin skills . Cartoon nudity does nothing for me, especially when it's meant to turn on a human being 0_o. Am I looking at it the wrong way, or is this just not a good series for me? Maybe I'm finally to old fo' dis shit. #dannyglover



I haven't watched the whole anime (though I have read the manga) and part of what elfen lied does is switch between disgusting and cute, it's supposed to create a feeling of unease in the reader/viewer, where your not sure how to view the series. I don't know how far you got, but keep going a few episodes/chapters as the first chapter is really nothing but nudity and gore. There are times when the series feels like a cute slice of life, only to thrust you violently back into the chaos and gore. It's certainly not for everyone, but it is more than just smut.


----------



## -42-

kennedyblake said:


> Is Spice and Wolf any good??



I found it highly enjoyable. Really well written dialogue.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just finished Elfen Lied, you guys were right . Turned out about as good as a series with only 13 episodes could. So, me and the gf are gonna tackle outlaw star, then maybe rurouni kenshin (ive seen em both, she's just curious...i love her <3) but after, I'll be looking into the 3rd season of one of my all-time favs, Black Lagoon. Anybody have any news on that? I know there's another season but have no clue why I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Camer138

Yeah the nudity in Elfen Lied actually makes sense.. diclonious are experimented on.. what are they going to do? have them wear clothes? Haha. Loved that show


----------



## -42-

Started watching R.O.D. the T.V. having last seen it years ago on G4s anime block.



Most bitchin' bassline in an anime intro? You bet.


----------



## Alberto7

So, thanks to the overload of free time I'm having these days (hopefully to end soon, so I can feel useful again), I've just finished another anime. Here's a short review of my opinion on it:

*Gosick:* Released in 2011. It was a really entertaining show all the way through, even if it takes a bit of time to pick up the pace (though it does raise a few key questions from the very first episodes). Set in a fictional European country (with some verifiable historical accounts though; not made up out of the blue, which I found nice) in 1924. The first two or three episodes lead me to think that it was just going to be another Sherlock Holmes-esque anime with a doll-cute genius high-schooler (named Victorique) solving seemingly impossible crimes and mysteries out of sheer boredom along with her not-so-bright Watson-esque co-protagonist (Kamiya Kujo). I thought it was going to be the kind of series where each case had little to no relation to the next one. However, those first few episodes are just a support for a story that is much, much deeper and darker than what is first apparent, and it really manages to pick up the pace after the first dozen episodes or so. There's some very entertaining riddle-solving (even if a few things do appear a little far-fetched) and mystery, and some very effective comic relief. However, for me (perhaps because I'm a soft sissy inside ), it's the relationship between some of the characters that made the series shine. I admit it, I have a soft spot for well-developed romantic and friendship stories. And this one had all that plus some more. It has some very emotional build-ups and climaxes. As for the characters themselves, I think they were all really well-developed (specially the two protagonists, of course), and all of them had traits that made them either really likable or despicable, or an in-between kind of feeling, but they were definitely relatable. There were only a couple of characters that I wish the makers had gone a bit more in-depth with, but they still work great within the series.

The only thing I would really change was Kujo obnoxiously yelling Victorique's name all the fucking time. Whether he was looking for her, or calling out to her for help, or whatever it was. It just got on my nerves to the point where I would literally start laughing out loud. I feel it kind of took away from the experience at some points. It wasn't anywhere near a make-or-break "flaw" for me, however.

The art and animation probably deserve a quick honorary mention, since they worked so splendidly with the series's concept and feel, and really helped in setting the mood (not to mention that it's all very well made!). It came off as very colorful and vibrant, with heavy, dark overtones that really suited the show.

Overall, and after some thought, I'd give this anime a solid 8 out of 10.


----------



## myrtorp

I'll have to check that out, thanks!


----------



## Bekanor

Cromartie High School. 

It'll fuck your mind. No part of it makes any sense at all, hilarious.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bekanor said:


> Cromartie High School.
> 
> It'll fuck your mind. No part of it makes any sense at all, hilarious.


 
 Hell, I even watched the bloody live action too (but that's not recommended).


----------



## Bekanor

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hell, I even watched the bloody live action too (but that's not recommended).



Does that have gigantic, muscle-bound Freddie Mercury in it too?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Close enough.


----------



## Bekanor

I need to dig my box set out and watch it again, preferably with my buddy as it's kind of awkward watching it by yourself laughing with absolutely nobody.


----------



## -42-

Just finished Legend of the Legendary Heroes, surprisingly awesome. Really well written dub, some pretty cool epic fantasy. Hopefully the studio sees fit to finish it.

Almost through Welcome to the NHK. It feels a bit like watching the animated equivalent of William S. Burroughs.


----------



## Empryrean

-42- said:


> Just finished Legend of the Legendary Heroes, surprisingly awesome. Really well written dub, some pretty cool epic fantasy. Hopefully the studio sees fit to finish it.
> 
> Almost through Welcome to the NHK. It feels a bit like watching the animated equivalent of William S. Burroughs.



From what I gather, the company that did Densetsu no yuusha aren't known for doing things like sequals. However there's another anime they did (which a lot of people complain about in comparison to the manga), that I found was rather interesting called Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi, and on the Ova episode, a few LOLH characters show up


----------



## Empryrean

once again it seems my post destroyed all the momentum of the thread. I'm sorry everyone


----------



## -42-

That's fine dude, this thread has been invaluable. In regards to LOLH, I wouldn't consider another season a sequel as much as completion. The first 24 episodes have basically established characters, setting, and conflict. They need at least another 24 to wrap up all their plot threads.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Pani Poni Dash

It's 50 references a minute, random wierd gags, and completely entertaining.


----------



## -42-

Best anime soundtracks...

...go.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

-42- said:


> Best anime soundtracks...
> 
> ...go.



Challenge accepted.







































I could go on forever but I think that's enough for today.


----------



## sakeido

kenshin soundtrack <3 

original Berserk anime had an awesome soundtrack as well. Death Note soundtrack also exceptional


----------



## Cyntex

I just started watching Gintama, I highly recommend it. I haven't laughed this much at an anime since trigun.


----------



## Cynic

i can't believe that i've never known about this thread



thread music


----------

